# Abnormalities of Serotonin Metabolism



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2006 Jun 21; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links Abnormalities of Serotonin Metabolism and its Relation to Symptoms in Untreated Celiac Disease.Coleman NS, Foley S, Dunlop SP, Wheatcroft J, Blackshaw E, Perkins AC, Singh G, Marsden CA, Holmes GK, Spiller RC.Division of Gastroenterology, School of Medical and Surgical Sciences, University Hospital, Nottingham, United Kingdom.BACKGROUND & AIMS: Serotonin (5-hydroxytryptamine [5-HT]) is a key modulator of gut function that in excess causes nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. We recently showed that patients with postinfective irritable bowel syndrome have increased postprandial release of 5-HT associated with low-grade T-cell mediated inflammation. Celiac disease is another common disease in which a T-cell enteropathy is associated with increased mucosal 5-HT levels. Our aim was to determine how this inflammatory lesion influenced 5-HT bioavailability and how changes in 5-HT related to the symptoms of nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea seen in untreated celiac patients. METHODS: Fasting plasma and platelet 5-HT and postprandial plasma 5-HT levels were measured after a high-carbohydrate meal in celiac patients (n = 18) and healthy controls (n = 18) using high-pressure liquid chromatography. Dyspepsia was assessed during the postprandial period using a questionnaire. Finally, we compared the histology and mucosal 5-HT levels in duodenal biopsy specimens from celiac patients and controls. RESULTS: Celiac patients had increased 5-HT-containing enterochromaffin cell numbers and significantly higher peak plasma 5-HT levels (P = .0002), postprandial area under the curve (P = .0006), and platelet 5-HT stores (P = .031) than controls. Peak 5-HT levels correlated significantly with postprandial dyspepsia scores (P = .005). Celiac patients had higher duodenal 5-HT levels (P = .007) than controls. CONCLUSIONS: Celiac disease is associated with increased mucosal 5-HT content and enhanced 5-HT release from the upper small bowel, which correlates with postprandial dyspepsia. Serotonin excess may mediate dyspeptic symptoms in untreated celiac disease.PMID: 16797248


----------

